# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si mundem te formatizoj me windos 8.1 ne pentium 4?

## doni-gunner

:Gjumash:

----------


## Klendi Gocci

Nk besoj se mundesh se me pentinum 4 
Se ka dale jasht perdorimit me kohe !

----------

